# 1 YEAR CSV TO PR Is it possible??



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys. Im asking for a friend. Is it possible to apply for PR based on a 1 year CSV ? I have seen on here that you need to have 5 year CSV to apply for PR . Could someone confirm if this is the case and advise.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

"A valid critical skills visa for temporary sojourn at the time of application in respect of each applicant, if the application is made in the Republic." 

that's what i saw on the vfs page. it does not mention that it has to be a 5 year visa or perhaps it's written on the csv?


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Hi guys. Im asking for a friend. Is it possible to apply for PR based on a 1 year CSV ? I have seen on here that you need to have 5 year CSV to apply for PR . Could someone confirm if this is the case and advise.


I have seen some people get it on 1 year CSV


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Lady at VFS PTA told me you need to get 5 years first then apply for PR.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

So many personal opinions when it comes to anything. I think the person can apply for PR based on his current visa irrespective of the number of years it was issued for, so long it's still valid at the time of application. That's my opinion.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

If you have practised your qualified skill for a minimum of five years, then you can apply for PR immediately.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you all for the input. I guess he can take his chances and apply.


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

Yes it is possible.I did get it with one With a duration of 7 months only.
He should go fot it!



Ebenezar1 said:


> Thank you all for the input. I guess he can take his chances and apply.


----------

